# Making money with MonteCristo



## montecristo1989 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi folks!

*About me*:

I do make the majority of my money from sports betting. Usually I play surebets, but I've been testing different methods as well.

In this thread I will be presenting my bets and incomes.

If someone is interested in my methods, feel free to ask questions.

I am not a shark not making 10k Euro per months, but solid 1k Euro. However for someone who has a bigger bankroll I would say that sky is the limit.

*How to play*:

On the beginning I was searching surebets on the websites, I don't wanna spam the websites names here. But more accurate for me and faster is software.

Many of you can ask what I do with limits, I have several tricks how to cope with it. 

One good thing I have registered my accounts through a cashback website, and in the end of the month I receive additional money.

My goal of this diary is to make 10k Euros till September.

My current bankroll is *5K* so time to boost my profits!


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 12, 2016)

2.52% Under/over 2,5 Haugesund - Viking 
Under 2,5
2.20

Over 2.5
1.92

Stake 1030 Euro to Win 26 Euro 
Cashback ~ 15 Euro


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 13, 2016)

Tennis Surebet    13/07
Z Yang — C Bellis
Win 1    5.00   
Win 2    1.26   

Stake: 800 to win only 5 Euro plus cashback depends who will loose, but I prefer to play lower surebets, the reason is the chance of the cancellation from bookies are much less than for surebets higher than 3 %.

*TIP*: play sometimes surebets less than 2%


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 14, 2016)

Pumas UNAM — Guadalajara Chivas Stake 1000 To Win 10 Euro + Cashback

Win 1 1.571  
Draw  3.5    
Win 2 4.0 

*TIP*: Try to mix bookmakers. The point is to mitigate winnings in the only one provider. (It would be suspicious)


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 15, 2016)

Videoton — Diosgyori
Win 1 / DNB    1.25   
    X    4.02   
    2    7.12   

Stake 1000 To Win 10 Euro + Cashback ~ 10 Euro

*Tip*: I usually don't recommend taking a welcome bonus. Bookmakers look at closer for those users.


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 17, 2016)

Weekend is going pretty good *100 Euro* so far. Always during weekend, you can find many surebets offers. Note that: values change very fast - you have to be faster !


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 18, 2016)

Very good weekend 232 Euro + Cashbacks! 

Today I play only one surebet 

Linense (Esp) - Betis (Esp) 3.5 Goals
2.15 Over 1.97 Under to Win 28 Euro ! good deal.


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 19, 2016)

Very good day before Champions League games, few good surebets were available. 43 Euro to win.

TIP: Sometimes I use surebets as a wire transfer, when I want more money on some account I try to find a favorite surebet for preferable account.


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 22, 2016)

Port Adelaide Power - Greater Western Sydney   
Home/Away, FT including OT
2.51  1.77
3.8%

To win 38 Euro + CashBack

This month is going very good without bad surprises


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 24, 2016)

Galarza, Juan Ignacio â Van De Zandschulp, Botic
Tennis / ATP Challenger Tour Scheveningen, Netherlands, Qualifying

Win 1 
1.830
Win 2 
2.250

To win 20 Euro, two more games today and small break!


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 25, 2016)

Colchester United â Crystal Palace
CLUB FRIENDLY H1(+0.5) (1 period) 2.04 

H2(â0.5) (1 period) 2.00

to win 10 Euro plus cashback! 

Yesterday 50 Euro.


----------



## montecristo1989 (Jul 29, 2016)

Livorno — Juve Stabia Coppa Italia    H1(+0.5)    1.30   
                                                              2        4.50

to win 10 E + plus cashback  step by step in this case I usually see more profit from the cashback


----------



## montecristo1989 (Aug 4, 2016)

Today I calculated the last month income
In total  1700 Euro  + cashback which I will receive 10th of August. I presume around 700-1000 Euro additional

Today I play:


Football 04/08
20:30 Hajduk Split â Oleksandria
UEFA Europa League Over 0.5 for 2 team 1.80 Under 0.5 for 2 team 2.3.

To win 20 Euro


----------



## montecristo1989 (Aug 6, 2016)

Surebet for tomorrow
0.98% FK Queens Park Rangers — Leeds United 
H1(0.0)    1.69    Win 2 / DNB    2.50   

To win 50 Euro


----------



## montecristo1989 (Aug 8, 2016)

0,98 % Tromsø 2 — Finnsnes IL
Norway Division 2 Group 1    *1X*    1.80    *2     *2.30   

To win 20 Euro

*TIP: *if you see that surebet is available for a very long time, don't play it. It can be a bait from bookmakers


----------



## montecristo1989 (Aug 27, 2016)

I had vacations and I didn't play long time, in the other hand I have received money back from cashbackforgamblers.com so I paid my holidays.
Today I play:

MKS Kluczbork â Sandecja Nowy Sacz
Poland I Liga 
H1(0.0) 2.30 
Win 2 / DNB 1.80 

To win 35 Euro.


----------



## montecristo1989 (Sep 2, 2016)

Very good vacation and August results because beginning of the major leagues. 

Profit 2000 Euro together with cashback! 

I have started two progressions in French league - results soon


----------



## RPreston007 (Sep 14, 2020)

Not bad! Keep it up!


----------



## RPreston007 (Sep 16, 2020)

If we talk about how you can make money and invest in a profitable business then I will immediately offer MLM business which is the basis of investment today. Personally, I would invest in https://www.abodycandle.com/modere-social-marketer/ because this company helps start-up businesses develop with absolute speed and efficiency. I like the tactics they use to attract the attention of most visitors to websites and Internet pages in General. This is a great idea if you want to invest correctly


----------



## christew (Sep 27, 2020)

i like doing bets on football
it gives me so many adrenaline inside of me


----------

